# House training .....argggg



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

After 2 weeks of house training I don't think my new pup has a clue. My first 2 dogs (females) were going outside about 75-80% of the time by 10 weeks old. My new one (male) is at about 10% outside right now. The thing is I am crate training him and did not crate train my others. Was I just lucky my first 2 dogs? I swear this one craps out more than he eats. I limit his access to food and take him directly outside 10-15 minutes after he eats, always upon removal from the crate and always before he is crated for the night or day. Note: dispite the common idea that they will not mess withing confines of a crate (barely big enough for them to lay down) this one has, at night.... several times. I swear if I am not watching him 60/60/24/7 he messes on the floor. I can have him outside for 2 hrs and he will pee once. Bring him in the house and it's every 15 minutes. I think he is messing with me.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

sounds like fun!!! lol actually no not really.

what kind is he??


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Puppies need to go out every 15 minutes while they are awake. As soon as they finish, I bring them back inside. I only crate mine if I am not here.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

99% of dogs will not mess their crate. There is always the chance you got a bit of a retarded or oddball pup. Happens in all aspects of the animal kingdom. Just a slow learner.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

You say that you limit the pups access to food.... What do you mean by that? Are you offerring a large bowl of food and want to allow the pup to eat as it wishes? What are you feeding the pup and how much?

Also are you offerring water access to the pup around the clock?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you feeding the pup its allotted food amount once a day, or spread out several times a day? Does the pup whine before it messes, or make any other signs that it needs to relieve itself?

FYI, my Remy took a while to figure things out. While I don't believe he's ever had an accident in his crate except for once or twice when he was sick, we were struggling a lot to get him to do everything outside. All I can say is, consistency and patience was rewarded.

Not sure if this is pertinent to your situation, but the house we bought had a previous female lab/cross in it. Remy sniffed out the basement and "marked" it several times before he finally wisened up. I'm convinced this is because he was smelling the other dog.

Also, I'm sure you already know this, but are you correcting the pup in any way? Not after the fact, of course, but if you catch it in the act, what process do you go through at that point? For Remy, we had to catch him IN THE ACT. If it was after he went, the window for correction had closed. We caught him a handful of times, and grabbed him by the scruff of the neck, loudly said "NO," then brought him outside immediately and said "go potty." It worked...eventually :wink:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Also, young pups need to be taken out A LOT at first. I was lucky, because I took a two-week vacation when we got our dog, and my wife's work schedule allowed her to be home for much of the time. I'm honestly not sure how a person who works 40 hours a week would be able to effectively house break a dog without it messing constantly.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am feeding 3 times a day and water is only available during feeding unless he is outside in the kennel. He is crated or confined to the room I am in for at least an hr after he eats. If I catch him he is scolded and hauled outside if I don't catch him I usually clean it up and take him outside and put him and the poo down in the same spot. I did have a previous dog and it is obvious some of the peeing is just marking (small quantity). The biggest problem is whatever proceedure I try he seems to do the opposite. Take him out right away after eating and he won't go for an hr. Try waiting an hr and he goes right away. I know he will get it..... He just seems dumber than the 2 females I had...........


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think he's "dumb," I think he's strong willed (read: stubborn). 
Remy was the same way (still is, to an extent). Once we got through the whole "whose the boss" thing, it straightened out right quick. He acts dumb on occasion, but I know he knows exactly what he's supposed to do. When they start doing that, you know you have a smart pooch. I'm willing to bet yours is the same way :wink:


----------

